# EMail senden mit VB



## Schreibschaf (29. März 2007)

Hallihallo, 

ich hab mal ne Frage - als eine Art Feedback-funktion in einem meiner Programme würde ich sehr gern eine Funktion einbauen, die mir einen vom Benutzer eingegebenen Text per Mail schickt - ohne dass dieser dabei sein eigenes EMailkonto benutzen muss.

Ich hab bereits ein paar Codebeispiele von http://www.planet-source-code.com/ u.Ä. ausprobiert und immer kommt eine Fehlermeldung 'Gültiger Name - angeforderter Datensatz kann nicht gefunden werden'. Ich würd dem Programm auch meine Mailadresse und die Zugangsdaten (per SMTP oder POP3) eines anderen Accounts bereitstellen - aber wie mach ich dass dann im Endeffekt?


----------



## DrSoong (29. März 2007)

Schau dir dazu mal diese Variante an.

Wenn du dein Passwort da rein vercoden musst, ist dass aber ein Sicherheitsrisiko. Besser wäre, wenn du z.B. mittels eines integrierten Webbrowsers eine PHP-Seite aufrufst, wo der User (oder du automatisch) seine Meinung eingeben kann. Der Text liegt dann halt in der Datenbank (oder eine Textdatei, wie du willst) und du brauchst kein Passwort vergeben.


Der Doc!


----------



## Schreibschaf (29. März 2007)

Nuja ich könnte mir dafür ja einfach ne Junkmailadresse registrieren - damit falls des Passwort rauskommt trotzdem niemand an meine persönlichen Sachen rankommt. 

Die andre Idee is auch gut, leider hab ich bloß keine Ahnung von php... :-(


----------



## DrSoong (30. März 2007)

Ich denk, das wird kein Problem sein, gibt ja genug Leute zum helfen hier. Für die Lösung musst du aber natürlich einen Webspace mit PHP-Unterstützung haben.


Der Doc!


----------

